# missing thumbnail decoder????



## mazer77

Anyone know the solution to this one? I'm trying to transfer tivo files to mydvd studio and it says that I don't have the thumbnail decoder? Where do I get one? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grinderhand

I know your pain. Just got MyDVD 6.1, set up my style for the first attempt at burning a DVD, went to add a TiVo recording, it asks for the password which I provide, says it's importing media, then quickly gives me the following error message:

"Could not make a thumbnail. Make sure you have the appropriate decoder installed. -47010"

The number following the message leads me to believe it originates from WMP, but here's the kicker: when I play the TiVo recordings thru either TiVo Desktop 2.0 or TiVo2Go within MyDVD (both of which use WMP 10.0 to handle the actual playing), they play just fine, sound and video perfectly synched. I've been reading some of the threads regarding codecs, and have attempted to make a few changes to try to solve this problem to no avail. Can anyone point me in the right direction please?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## raianoat

I'm in the same boat . I also get the following error when I try and record one of my shows to DVD using MyDVD.

"Could not make a thumbnail. Make sure you have the appropriate decoder installed. -47010"

Any help would be greatly appreciated. The sonic knowledge base has a couple of suggestions but nothing that seems to work:

http://support.sonic.com/kb/default.asp?type=desktop&product=mydvd

search for "47010".

Thanks in advance,
Alex


----------



## raianoat

I finally "fixed" this problem! Here's what I did...


Uninstalled All Sonic software
Rebooted
Reinstalled Sonic Software
Problem went away!

That's right, all I did was uninstall and reinstall Sonic and everything seems to work. This "solution" doesn't make me feel good however; I'm happy that it's working. Anybody else come up with a better solution?


----------



## Grinderhand

At least someone got this problem solved for themselves. You're right about Sonic not being much help. I tried your suggestion, even going so far as to remove the "\program files\common files\sonic shared" and the install directories, but upon rebooting and reinstallation the same problem reared it's ugly head. Maybe I should try uninstalling again and searching the registry for all instances of "Sonic" and deleting them for a real clean install, but that be more of a headache than it's worth.

The Sonic site seems to indicate that the problem may be a corrupted video stream. The TiVo recordings I have were recorded at the highest possible quality setting, so maybe MyDVD doesn't know how to handle them? I'm guessing here. I really don't know which way to go - wait for Sonic to fix this (that could be a loooooong time) or call customer support and ask for a refund as the program is not delivering the functionality for which it was purchased. With 7 episodes of Deadwood sitting on the HD waiting to be burned, this is quickly getting exasperating.


----------



## raianoat

I doubt that High quality is the problem. My shows were recorded at high quality. When you uninstalled the program, did you reboot like it suggested? Let me know what you end up doing. I'm not sure that I've really "fixed" the problem. I hope it doesn't come back the next time I try and reinstall.

Alex


----------



## raianoat

Also, are you able to play your recordings in WMP? If yes, I would expect that the recordings are not corrupt. Just my opinion...


----------



## Grinderhand

Yes, I did reboot after uninstallation and yes, the recordings play fine in WMP, correct A/R, sound and video all synched up. I didn't mean to imply that the recordings were corrupt, but that possibly because they were recorded with the HQ setting, it may be scrambling MyDVD's little mind trying to interpret them. Being as I have not yet been able to get past this bug, I'm reaching for straws to come up with an explanation as to why. Anything seems possible at this point.


----------



## raianoat

I know what you mean. I was reaching for straws as well. Once again, let me know if you figure out this problem. You might want to give Sonic a call...


----------



## raianoat

I case you are interested, I've posted a summary of what I've gone through on my website:

http://www.tivoblog.com/index.php/archives/2005/04/21/my-first-impression-of-sonic-mydvd/


----------



## ZikZak

I have the same problem, and a completely clean reainstall did not help.

I'm a complete newbie at TivoToGo, having just purchased a new computer that can actually handle it. 

The reference to thumbnails reminds me that I don't get tivo video thumbnails in Media Center either, but at least they play there. Is it normal for WMC not to produce tivo thumbnails?

*sigh* Well, I'm working on it too.


----------



## raianoat

Well, this doesn't make me feel good. I thought my "solution" would work for others .


----------



## raianoat

Anybody try and call sonic?


----------



## ZikZak

Here is what the Sonic support site says about this problem. It's not specific to TTG, but it does mention "conflicting codecs" (in other words, MyDVD is poorly written and can only handle certain codecs). I had installed some codecs before MyDVD, so I uninstalled them and now it's working for me.



> Cannot complete last command, could not make thumbnail. Make sure you have the right decoder installed. DVDError - 47010.
> 
> Importing Issues
> Symptom
> When trying to import a video file, the message "Cannot complete last command, could not make thumbnail. Make sure you have the right decoder installed. DVDErr - 47010." pops up.
> Solution
> Sonic is currently looking into the exact cause of this error.
> 
> Right now, we have seen this error occur in a couple of instances. The first being that when a user uses scene detection while capturing the video. Try disbaling automatic Scene Detection while capturing and see if the problem imporoves. In some case, glitchy or old VHS tapes have a hard time being converted into the small video thumbnails. With Scene Detection activated, the large number of thumnails maybe cause the error. Again, Sonic is looking into the exact root of the problem and will update this page as soon as more is known.
> 
> Another reason for this problem could be the files are being imported may either be corrupt or not compliant for either a VCD or DVD. Make sure that you go through the parameters of a compliant files with the links below. Points of interest are the resolution, frame rate, and audio sampling rate.
> 
> Some customers have also encountered this error while capturing from their DV devices via firewire. Some common errors that can occur to get a decoding error through firewire:
> 
> 1) Make sure that the firewire card/port is OHCI compliant for data. Many cards claim to be OHCI compliant for data use, but are not. The largest offender are cards made by video companies. We have seen many problems with cards made companies like Matrox, Pinnacle and other companies that also bundle or package their software with the 1394 card. These firewire software bundles sometimes add proprietary information through the actual firewire card that can encoding/decoding errors. Sonic's customers have the best luck with Adaptec, Keyspan, and Belkin firewire cards.
> 
> 2) Make sure that your firewire drivers are OHCI compliant. The most common offender for non-compliant drivers is Texas Instruments. These are usually included with Dell computers. While the t say they are OHCI compliant, they are not as Adobe has also made a statement about their non-compliance in their Premiere "read me" documentation. To make your drivers' OHCI compliant, follow the steps below:
> 
> a) Right click on "My Computer" Select "properties"
> 
> b) Click on "Hardware" tab-->Device Manager
> 
> c) IN Device Manager window, drop down "IEEE 1394 Bus Host Controller." If the driver below doesn't say "OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller", Right Click on that driver and select "Properties".
> 
> d) Click "Update Driver"
> 
> e) In the Hardware Wizard, click on the "install from a list or specific location." Click Next.
> 
> f) Select "Don't Search". Click Next.
> 
> g) Select "OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller". Click Next. Driver begins to be installed.
> 
> h) Click Finish on next window.
> 
> 3) The final reason could be the actual video from the camera. Some things to check:
> 
> a) there are no major glitches in the video stream
> 
> b) The audio is 48k/16 bit stereo
> 
> c) Your are not capturing 16:9 (while we do support 16:9 video, most cameras do not add the necessary "flag" in the video stream that required by the DVD specification to ensure the aspect ration will be maintained).
> 
> Finally, this error can also happen when there is a large set of conflicting codecs on the same machine as MyDVD. These codecs are interfering with MyDVD's video filters thus MyDVD cannot read the files properly.
> 
> Remove any codecs that are not associated with MyDVD and Windows. Remove them one at a time until MyDVD works and then reinstall the codecs that previous to the offense codec.


----------



## jems11

hi,
In regard to decoders. Sonic is supposed to have the decoders in its software but I also found at least 3 patches on their site to update the 6.1 version for tivo. One is a decoder. My guess is the patches might solve the problem. 

Their site is hell to negotiate for info or support but they have the patches on their site and some similar problems posted with answers about error messages.

Microsoft also has a free decoder for windows xp. I had downloaded that in advance just in case it was needed for playback of burned dvd's. It's called Windeccheck.exe but i am not sure if its only for playback or if it will help.


----------



## Jeeters

Just got around to installing the trail software this morning. I'm getting the same thumbnail error. Did a complete uninstall/reboot/reinstall/reboot. Didn't help.


----------



## raianoat

What codecs do you have installed? Try running DECCHECK.exe.


----------



## jems11

Hi,
I noticed you posted what sonic said about a problem. How did you get in touch with them for support?
I tried via the web but it keeps telling me there is no support for mydvd 6.1 which is hard to believe since the i just purchased the software from them 2 wks ago. And the site is not very user friendly for finding out if there is phone support. Can you advise? Thanks.


----------



## Justin Thyme

Grinderhand said:


> I know your pain. Just got MyDVD 6.1, set up my style for the first attempt at burning a DVD, went to add a TiVo recording, it asks for the password which I provide, says it's importing media, then quickly gives me the following error message:
> 
> "Could not make a thumbnail. Make sure you have the appropriate decoder installed. -47010"
> 
> The number following the message leads me to believe it originates from WMP, but here's the kicker: when I play the TiVo recordings thru either TiVo Desktop 2.0 or TiVo2Go within MyDVD (both of which use WMP 10.0 to handle the actual playing), they play just fine, sound and video perfectly synched. ....


The way all these applications work, including WMP10 is on top of a DirectX mechanism called Directshow. You can get a pretty good idea of how it works by simply playing with graphedit- Take a look at this note and the notes it links to that points someone to Graphedit and another handy tool. Maybe you should follow instructions to load up a graph and play it before considering what I am about to tell you.

My guess is that the reason you get an error message mentioning thumbnail is that it is unable to load a scaler filter to size the video for display on your screen, and make bitmaps of the first frames. The names you will find in the directshow filters listed for your machine mention either the words "scaler/scalar", "resizer", or even "image preparator". The Sonic one Is named "Sonic Scaler".

Anyhow, the sonic scaler is probably sitting there on the graph.insert filters.directshow list, but here's the odd thing about filters. If Directshow first loads a filter incompatible with the filter you need, then the filter you need will never get loaded. Many people get a bad decoder that gives jittery, bad sync, or other problems, but the solution was to nuke or set the priority down for the module immediately upstream from the decoder- When the demuxer (oftentimes a Nero demuxer (aka "splitter) was removed, then the problem went away.

It means nothing that you cannot load up the sonic scalar filter. This happens when vendors don't like you using their modules from other applicaions like graphedit. If it is in the list, chances are that mydvd will load it if we figure out what is blocking it from being loaded

If you are following my thinking here, I would predict the blocking module to be the one immediately upstream - that is, a video decoder. So presuming this is true, llet's do this experiment:
]
drag drop a .tivo file into graphedit
You should see a graph displayed- 
Does the decoder say "Sonic Cinemaster decoder? 
If not, follow my instructions concering removing the demuxer, and just apply it to removing the decoder you found instead
After unregistering, attempt drag dop of the .tivo. If you never can get Sonic Cinemaster video decoder to autoload into the graph, then tell me what splitter /demuer is being used.
 if you do get cinemaster decoder loaded on a drag drop, try to run MyDuD. Does it fail at the thumbnail step? 
 if you still have failures, reregister all the filters you hacked out. Let me know the names of the filters with scaler, image or resizer in the name. Also need the list of MPeg decoders you have on your machine.

I know many of you may prefer something that works rather than try to figure out what was causing the problems. If that is the case, you can try searching for "free codecs" and experiment installing/ deinstalling these code packs until the problem goes away. Eventually, one may install either a splitter or a decoder that is compatible with MyDVD's scaler.

Good Luck.


----------



## Grinderhand

Upon loading a .tivo file into GraphEdit, here's an idea of the graph I get (I trust you're not interested in the audio split, so I'll present the video progression)

.tivo file -> Sonic Mpeg Splitter -> Sonic Cinemaster DS Video Decoder -> Video Renderer

This is not the original graph I was getting upon first running GraphEdit. Another splitter was being used which resulted in another decoder being used. By unregistering a few things I was able to come up with the graph above, figuring that if using the Sonic splitter did not result in the Sonic scaler being auto loaded, I didn't know what would be a better choice than that. One thing I DID notice while playing around with things here is that many if not all of the Sonic filters were NOT installed in the locations they were registered as being, probably a result of my not installing MyDVD in the location suggested by the install program (somewhere other than c:\program files\...) i.e. registered as being in c:\program files\common files\sonic shared\filename but instead located at installationlocation\Sonic MyDVD Studio Deluxe\filters\filename. Upon copying all the filter files to their registered locations, I thought this might clear up the problem, but it did not. Others with this problem may want to make certain that their filters are in the registered locations using the tools you suggest, as this may clear up the problem for them.

Here's a list of the filters you wanted to know about:

Filters with Resize, Scaler/Scalar or Image (Preparator) in the name:

9x8Resize (program files.movie maker)
ROXIO Image/Colour Source 3.0
Sonic Scaler

Mpeg Decoders:

Cyberlink Video/SP Decoder (?)
dicas MPEG-4 Video Decoder
DivX Decoder Filter (?)
DV Video Decoder (?)
Ligos MPEG Video Decoder
MainConcept (AdobeEncore) MPEG Video Decoder
Moonlight-Elecard MPEG2 Video Decoder
MPEG Video Decoder (quartz.dll)
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO
Nero DVD Decoder (?)
Nero Video Decoder (?)
Roxio DVD MPEG2 Decoder
Roxio MPEG2 Video Decoder
Roxio SVCD MPEG2 Decoder
Sonic Cinemaster DS Video Decoder (?)
Sonic MPEG Video Decoder
Vorbis Decoder (?)
Windows Media Video Decoder (wmvds32.ax) (?)
Windows Media Video Decoder (wmv8ds32.ax) (?)
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO (?)
WMVideo Decoder (?)
WST Decoder (?)
XviD MPEG-4 Video Decoder

The items followed with (?) were included because I wa not certain they were Mpeg decoders or not, but I thought for the sake of investigative work, I would include them.

Any suggestions you or anyone else can come up with will certainly be welcome. I can see where you're going with this but at this juncture am uncertain what would be the best course of action. Thanks for any further direction you can provide.


----------



## Justin Thyme

There are some odd Sonic filters I don't have on any of my 4 machines. By any chance did you have earlier versions of MyDVD or DvdIt on your machine prior to loading the latest? (could be that it was installed automatically as a DVD burner bundle). Check the control panel applications install/ uninstall.
First unreg the sonic scaler and have a go. I don't have that one. (I have the 9x8 filter, but not the Roxio filter.) If that does nothing, leave it unreg'd and read on.

My graph path is identical except for the Sonic splitter.

As I said, I don't have the sonic splitter on any of the machines that work. So, without a clue why a splitter would screw up a known good decoder, just because it is simple, how about trying Unreg'ing that one. Be sure and save all unreg command lines in a file as I warned. It makes it easy to undo stuff later.

After unreging, redrop the .tivo and see what it comes up with. See if there is any affect on MyDVD by restarting it.

In graphedit, what I see in my graphs is just like yours, except "MPEG-2 Splitter" in place of the sonic one. This is a generic demuxer from MS. You need to keep unreging (or setting the priority lower) on the splitter/demuxers that occupy that slot until you get this one in this position. It is standard with XP, so you should have it.

I also don't have the Sonic Mpeg decoder. On most of my machines, the only things I see with Sonic all say sonic cinemaster, except one that says Sonic DVD-VR navigator.

So if you are still hosed on the scaler, unreg everything Sonic that doesn't fit that description. 

Then give it a go. By this point, if it is not working, you may be reminded of the Boys in the hall skit with the husband washing the temperamental car in order to persuade the engine to turn over.

At this point my car washing opinion would be that there are other filters that are interfering downstream of the decoder.

Known trouble filters are from Nero. Try temporarily unreging all of those without consideration of what their names are. Sonic acquired Roxio so on the off chance that they give any preference to Roxio filters, unreg those too.

It is a hell of a pain, but if you keep accurate notes, you can send them into Sonic support and post them here and either they can fix it, or at least have accurate information to troubleshoot users in the same boat.

Let me know what you find out. This is an interesting problem.


----------



## Grinderhand

Unreged the Sonic scaler, uninstalled Nero and Roxio completely and checked to make sure their associated DS filters were gone, still no go. At this point, I think it's best to cut my losses and time invested and call Sonic for a refund. They obviously still have a lot of work to do as far as compatibility issues and I'm in no mood to be a guinea pig.

Thanks for your help in trying to nail this down, Justin Thyme. Very much appreciated.


----------



## raianoat

I found the number here:

http://support.sonic.com/desktop/contacts.asp?type=desktop&product=mydvd

Tel: 1-877-DVD-1124 or 1-905-482-3000


----------



## Justin Thyme

Well rats. Sorry to hear it didn't work out for you. Would have been cool to figure it out for others, but that's not your job and it was Sonic's responsibility to only allow the loading of known good filters.

You can do what many do and use other editors. You can use Ulead's  for 30 days while or Nero Express trial for 15 days.

I bought Ulead but I know Nero has a lot more features for doing other stuff. I'm just interested in quickly doing my edits without fiddling with a lot of stuff so I found Ulead was a better fit. Best to try both and give them an even chance and decide best fit for you.

You may also be interested in this reading. Perhaps learning this arcane stuff about filters was not totally wasted time.

Hope things work out for you.


----------



## HiddenSky

Try unregistering the Xvid decoder. It worked for me.


----------



## Grinderhand

Thanks for the suggestion, but that didn't do it either.

You're right, Justin Thyme, that was some interesting reading. NeroVision Express seems to be working just fine for me. Just created my first Deadwood S2 disk and it plays perfectly. I've sent Sonic back their disk and a refund is on the way (or so they say...check's in the mail etc.). I'll stick with Nero for a while until something more robust (that works) comes along. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## fdawg

mazer77 said:


> Anyone know the solution to this one? I'm trying to transfer tivo files to mydvd studio and it says that I don't have the thumbnail decoder? Where do I get one? Thanks in advance.


after dealing with this myself for sometime (uninstalling, reinstalling, removing other vid-related programs, reinstalling again, etc., etc., etc.) i *finally * found the answer...

[apparently I can't post a URL?! "Your Post contains one or more URLs or image calls, please remove them before submitting your message again. To prevent the abuse of spam, we have set this restriction in place until after you make 5 posts. "] so just google 'xpcodecpack' or PM me for the URL I guess, that's a stupid rule, though, especially it it's keeping people from getting the help they've asked for.

this is a free codec pack that has EVERYTHING you could need, and after installing and rebooting VIOLLA! Works perfectly!

like i said, it's a free codec pack w/ no adware/spyware.

i'm not affiliated with the place at all, just thought i'd share because this has been driving me crazy for a few weeks.


----------



## Jeeters

fdawg said:


> after dealing with this myself for sometime (uninstalling, reinstalling, removing other vid-related programs, reinstalling again, etc., etc., etc.) i *finally * found the answer


Tried installing it. Didn't help me. I guess it's one of those 'your mileage may vary' solutions.


----------



## Justin B

I have never been so fustrated with a program in my life!

I don't no what tivo is, so im not talking about that. I'm trying to burn Scary Movie 3... to no avail. I get the same error message as everyone else (could not load the thumbnail or something... error code 47010). I have downloaded and installed numerous decoders... including xvid ones and ones that the sites say sre specefically for the type of file that scary movie 3 is (Mpeg - 3 layer i think). I cant reinstall this program because it come with my computer preinstalled, no backup disks or anything. PLEASE HELP


----------



## eao1

I too have the same problem and have no backup discs the sonic kit came on my laptop does any1 know how 2 resolve the problem,,,,,,,please help


----------



## mehm

Hi, I had/have the same problem this thread is talking about, and seem to have found a way around it. Though it seems like it should make no difference, give this a try. Most video's I try to burn using MyDVD work just fine with a regular drag and drop. The ones that give me the "Cannot create thumbnail error", I load like this. Open an explorer window. Browse to the folder that contains the video you want to get into MyDVD. From the view menu, choose thumbnails. A thumbnail should be built for each video file in the folder. Drag this file onto the MyDVD window. So far, this works for me for every movie type I have had problems with.

Hope that helps!

MEHM


----------



## gece

Ca marche le pack de XPCODECPACK . Merci FDAWG et bravo .I had the same problem with my new PC ( HP ) with Sonic MyDVD installed directly on pc . And same error message : "Création de miniatures impossible . Vérifiez si le décodeur installé est approprié.-47010 " . Before I charge WMP v11 and a soft DiVX ( for codecs ) it works . I have tried plenty of things ( among come back to WMP v10 without results ) . I have visited many website in French for this problem , but nobody gets the solution . I have asked Sonic / Roxio , and HP for this problem ( only 3 hours ago ) . And I have read the proposal of FDAWG , I have try it without conviction ( after had tried to install/uninstall lot of others ) , and it s really the best way to suppress all problems . Thank you very much from France .


----------



## ecwcwwe

I was googling, and this was the first place I found to be talking about the problem. After a while of trying some of the methods here, I found one myself that seemed to work pretty well

Program Files > Divx > DivX Codec > Configure> "Decoder" tab > uncheck "use advanced hardware overlay"
After that, I was able to burn em onto a DVD. If this helps other people, good. If not, sorry my method didnt help


----------



## Captain Beeyond

Try K-Lite Codec Pack, Full Version. It finally fixed the problem for me.
I spent several hours trying to fix this problem, although not sure what caused it because Sonic used to work fine with any AVI files... until today when I got the:

"Could not make a thumbnail. Make sure you have the appropriate decoder installed. -47010" error message. 

I tried uninstalling, then reinstalling Sonic applications but to no avail. I tried about half dozen different codec packs and then K-Lite Codec fixed it. While it was installing, it found the other codecs that were present on my computer and uninstalled them for me. It also found some broken files and deleted them. When it was finished, Sonic worked fine again.

I expect that an experienced computer wiz could find the broken files, delete them and uninstall all of the previous codecs. K-Lite is nice because it was all done during the installation - none of the other codec packs did that. Hope this helps.


----------



## ilovemovies

ecwcwwe said:


> I was googling, and this was the first place I found to be talking about the problem. After a while of trying some of the methods here, I found one myself that seemed to work pretty well
> 
> Program Files > Divx > DivX Codec > Configure> "Decoder" tab > uncheck "use advanced hardware overlay"
> After that, I was able to burn em onto a DVD. If this helps other people, good. If not, sorry my method didnt help


 thank you! thank you! ecwcwwe. this was great advice and it really really worked.


----------



## gece

It works with XPCODECPACK but I had problems ( no sound ) on some TV web site . I have tried K-Lite Codec Full Pack .It works better with K-Lite Codec Full Pack . No problem with Sonic , and with TV web sites , sounds .


----------



## cactusbay10

This has been DRIVING ME CRAZY!!! however, the drag and drop seemed to work great...i tried it with a file i had tried to simply open, and it worked!! I was so relieved, because i don't think i have the discs to reinstall. The program came with the computer. 
i recently took regained possession of my desktop, and was all excited to burn DVDs and got the same error "could not create thumbnail" blah blah blah. IT worked BEFORE!! the computer had been reformatted, so not sure if that had anything to do with sonic taking a fit.


----------



## LONDON1939

ecwcwwe said:


> I was googling, and this was the first place I found to be talking about the problem. After a while of trying some of the methods here, I found one myself that seemed to work pretty well
> 
> Program Files > Divx > DivX Codec > Configure> "Decoder" tab > uncheck "use advanced hardware overlay"
> After that, I was able to burn em onto a DVD. If this helps other people, good. If not, sorry my method didnt help


HELLO MY FRIEND, I WANT TO CONGRATULATE YOU.

I FOLLOWED YOUR DIRECTIONS AND THE ERROR MESSAGE ABOUT THE "THUMBNAIL" DIDN'T APPEAR AND I'M ABLE TO USE "MYDVD" TO BURN THE MOVIE FILE ONTO A BLANK DISC.

THANKYOU FOR YOUR GREAT HELP.


----------

